# Odd question.



## DuncanIdaho (May 14, 2013)

Let me begin by saying that I had a lab a few years ago and we trained her to have a soft mouth with water balloons. She was a hunting dog.

I plan on doing Schutzhund with my GSD puppy. My friend has his litter mate who is getting very nippy. I explained to him the water balloon technique we used on our lab. He asked me why I couldn't do that with duncan- also nippy.

So the question is can you have a Schutzhund dog that has a soft mouth?I'm guessing no but my friend had me thinking about it. Any input?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you asking about the lab or the GSD puppy? I think as far as Schutzhund goes, if the genes are there, they are there and a goo club/helper can tap into that regardless of what other training you are doing in other contexts. I have a mixed breed dog (possibly some lab) that naturally has a *very* soft mouth like a lab, he could carry raw eggs, but you can tap into a different side of him and getting him tugging with a grip like any GSD. However he can't do Schutzhund, there's a lot more to it than just the biting. He's a softer dog that avoids any form of conflict or stress and Schutzhund is all about training a dog to persevere through different types of pressure and conflict.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would not do it. distract the nippy puppy onto something else. When I raise a puppy I always have a towel with me for them to bite at instead of my legs 

Yes a helper will be able to get the dog to bite, but you can damage the dog's intentions to strike with power. Could he overcome this with good training? Maybe, but why risk it. If you intend to do IPO then let him bite.....


Just my 2 cents

Frank


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I agree with Frank. Just redirect the puppy to another object.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I also agree with Frank. Redirect him to a toy so that he learns that it is ok to use his mouth, but also that there are some boundaries.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> can you have a Schutzhund dog that has a soft mouth?


Take the retrieve of the dumbbell for example. The dogs are not destroying it or chewing it. They carry it in the back of there mouth and I am presuming that is regarded as a soft mouth.

I can get my dog(LabXboxer) to hold my arm with a soft mouth. When he is biting a tug I can spin him around in the air and he won't let go. To me he can do both with no problem.

I would love to hear more about your water balloon training. Is that standard practice for gun dogs??


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

MadLab said:


> Take the retrieve of the dumbbell for example. The dogs are not destroying it or chewing it. They carry it in the back of there mouth and I am presuming that is regarded as a soft mouth.


This is incorrect. A "soft mouth" dumbbell hold is a sure way to lose points in any venue. The dog must hold the dumbbell firmly. No, they aren't chewing it or destroying it (or else they also lose a lot of points) but they are not holding it lightly either.

Also, it is best held in the front of the mouth, on the premolars right behind the canines, rather than in the back of the mouth. This provides the most secure hold.

Basically there is nothing in SchH/IPO that allows for anything less than a very firm grip when the dog holds anything in his mouth, be it dumbbell or sleeve.


----------



## DuncanIdaho (May 14, 2013)

I'm not concerned with the nipping. Its not as bad as his sisters. I was more asking for my friend because he asked me. I figured that a "soft mouth" would be bad for a sport based on strength of bite. I was more thinking it'd be good training for the sister since she is just going to be a family pet.

I'm from south Louisiana and I know a lot of people who use water balloons. Basically they use the ball drive to get them to fetch it and the dogs get upset when it bust so they don't mouth it as hard.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Still the water balloons technique is perfect for retrieving because the dog , in both cases, is retrieving a dead object. I don't think it will translate well enough on a puppy mind from balloons to pants because legs are live preys. Puppy will kill the counteracting leg with a dead grip while thinking of retrieving it later with the softer of mouths 

If not, you can believe one of our members and premium breeder


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Soft mouth in a lab is a genetic trait. That's why they are poor at bite sports. A good lab is a bad bite dog, and vice versa. A lab can be trained to do everything in IPO but they will always struggle with the grip


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

Water balloons is so much nicer than what I have heard of. My friends. IRS dig was trained with a wire brush. They learn real quick not to put too much pressure 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

*bird dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Las Presitas said:


> *bird dog
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd have never figured out IRS dig was bird dog


----------

